# What has made the most dramatic difference in your skin?



## Beautiful girls (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi,I'm fairly new to the boards. I love this place! I've been mostly a lurker til now, but there are so many questions I have....My skin is fairly healthy, but starting to show some aging signs. I've tried Some tips on the magazine's section (Skincare) and some of them have really  helped me a lot .

I'm interested in what others have done in their skin care regimen that seems to have made the biggest difference in their skin's health and appearance. In particular, I'm dealing with fair complexion, somewhat sensitive, combo skin, not acne prone, but blackheads are an issue. Some lines are appearing, and I do have redness that I'd like to get rid of too. I'm an NW 20 with freckles and reddish brown hair.Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bunbunny (Mar 27, 2014)

Cutting out as many sulfates, bad alcohols, and fragrances from my skin care routine has been the biggest help to me. Basically keeping my skin from drying out and hydrating it by moisturizing, washing my face to introduce water to the skin, and drinking water.

I'm still young, so I'm not really dealing with aging yet. But from what I know about biology, one of the biggest causes of aging is oxidation of the cells. That's why antioxidants are so important for the body and skin. Based on that, I think topical antioxidants like vitamin C could be helpful.

Also: SUNSCREEN! Super important at any age.


----------



## Dalila (Mar 30, 2014)

The biggest difference has been just keeping a consistent skin care routine. I now wash, tone, and moisturize my face every day and night and it's really helping.


----------



## nailenvyuser (Mar 31, 2014)

Not using soap and using Aqueous Cream instead.


----------



## page5 (Mar 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dalila* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The biggest difference has been just keeping a consistent skin care routine. I now wash, tone, and moisturize my face every day and night and it's really helping. 

Yes, consistent use of cleanser, serum/oil, and moisturizer has made a difference for me. Also, applying a few drops of argan or jojoba oil every night helps with dryness for me.


----------



## Prettologist (Mar 31, 2014)

For me, what made the most dramatic difference in my skin are 3 things: 1) being consistent and devoted to my skin care routine (cleanser/toner/serum/moisturizer) 2)using a clean towel just for my face (i dont even dry my hands with it). 3) using an amazing serum called (vichy liftactive 10 serum) i swear by it and i cant live without it !


----------



## Isisara (Apr 4, 2014)

I have to agree with Prettologist on

1) consistency consistency consistency, without the correct actions there are no results

2) Education: knowledge of my own skin, understanding what irritates, what the skin type is, and how to treat the different conditions as they arise

3) This is more a result of the above. The correct combination of products: Natural Make Up removal ie: Organic Coconut Oil and Baking Soda, Tea Trea Oil and Sandalwood Oil ( I mix them into my Moisturizer) which is currently La Roche-Posay, but I switch that all the time. And the overnight masque by Nucerity "Skincerity" has made a night and day, miraculous difference in my skin.


----------



## lalalalila (Apr 5, 2014)

For me, the following have really helped:

1. Using a cleanser that does not contain SLS (It dried out my face and caused eczema outbreaks)

2. Applying the correct amount of sunscreen (1/4 tsp) every morning

3. Using a retinol eye cream morning &amp; night (I had the very faintest fine lines beginning to form underneath my eyes)

4. Taking fish oil/omega 3 supplements everyday


----------



## Esthylove (Apr 5, 2014)

Washing morning and night then followed by toning, serum and moisturizing! It helps your skin sooo much. I also do chemical peels on myself and I've noticed it will get the black heads out and helps with scars and stuff.


----------



## MarjorieOneal (Apr 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dalila* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The biggest difference has been just keeping a consistent skin care routine. I now wash, tone, and moisturize my face every day and night and it's really helping. 

agreed


----------



## SaraP (Apr 6, 2014)

PaulasChoice. For me in my mid 30s and my mom mid 50s, hands down the best line either of us have tried.


----------



## deasiajohnathan (Apr 7, 2014)

Just try to establish an effective skin care routine: wash, tone and moisturize


----------



## jolive213 (May 3, 2014)

We all need to take care our skin from starting... when we became adult we must be more serious bout our fitness and skin care... If we do regular care from that time then we looks younger for a long time.... this time depends on how you care yourself..

Now I recommend you to follow skin care routine... fix your makeup products and don't try different brands daily and don't forgot to remove makeup in night.

Some natural tips will also be enough helpful...

* Drink approx 10 glass water a day...

* [SIZE=11pt]Include vitamin c rich diet like oranges, bananas, papaya. All are very good for skin. Better if you take juice.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=11pt]* [/SIZE][SIZE=11pt]Use aloe vera juice daily and wash it after 20 minutes.[/SIZE]

Hope these tips will help you.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (May 3, 2014)

Argan oil! I have the same type of skin as you, and once I stopped going for all "oil-free" moisturizers and started using Argan Oil (started with Josie Maran, but any 100% Argan Oil will do) as my nighttime moisturizer has made a huge difference for me!

I also absolutely agree that consistency and hydration are huge!


----------



## CajunKitty (May 4, 2014)

Daily exfoliation has been the number one most beneficial anti aging routine in my skin care regime. No one has mentioned that yet, and it's worth mentioning because exfoliation removes all the grime, dirt, dead skin cells that dull skin and make it look older. I also swear by vitamin C serum which will brighten and perfect any age, any ethnicity skin.


----------



## Esthylove (May 5, 2014)

sarap said:


> PaulasChoice. For me in my mid 30s and my mom mid 50s, hands down the best line either of us have tried.


I got the AHA exfoliant in my birchbox. i LOVE LOVE LOVE it. I like it because it doesn't make me peel like my other chemical peels do. My make up goes on a lot smoother now too!


----------



## Esthylove (May 5, 2014)

CajunKitty said:


> Daily exfoliation has been the number one most beneficial anti aging routine in my skin care regime. No one has mentioned that yet, and it's worth mentioning because exfoliation removes all the grime, dirt, dead skin cells that dull skin and make it look older. I also swear by vitamin C serum which will brighten and perfect any age, any ethnicity skin.


Chemical peels exfoliate  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Boadicea (May 6, 2014)

Vitamin C serum

I heard great things about Strivectin. They carry it at Costco.


----------



## jolive213 (May 10, 2014)

Yes you can try vitamin C too as @boadicea; mentioned....

It is good for skin.


----------



## Shalott (May 20, 2014)

sarap said:


> PaulasChoice. For me in my mid 30s and my mom mid 50s, hands down the best line either of us have tried.


YES. I didn't moisturize well into my 20's but when I noticed some fine lines I jumped right on them. I have been using other products up until now, but in March switched to the RESIST Ultra-Light Antioxidant Serum and Anti-Aging Clear Skin Hydrator. I am loving their products and will be adding in more PaulasChoice as I use up some others.


----------



## Bella&Bear (May 22, 2014)

Water, water and more water!!

I drink 2.5ltrs a day and the results have been quite dramatic.


----------



## jolive213 (May 23, 2014)

jolive213 said:


> Yes you can try vitamin C too as @boadicea; mentioned....
> 
> It is good for skin.


We all know, vitamin C is good for skin... but earlier I hear that vitamin c may causes cancer....

it is true?


----------



## Perfumelady123 (May 28, 2014)

Exfolikate from Kate Somerville

Arcona Night Breeze

Arcona Gentle Solution

These three products changed my life...


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jul 5, 2014)

I have found that exfoliation has made a huge difference. I've used st Ives for years in the shower and now I've discovered they have a grapefruit formula that smell delicious and is finer and much more gentle than the original. I also go the dr Brandt microdermabrasion in an ipsy bag and stockpiled them in trades. Amazing stuff.


----------



## lyncaf (Jul 5, 2014)

Finding a sunscreen that feels good on my face so I don't mind wearing it every day, Vit E/retinol, BHA exfoliant, light/gentle moisturizer.

Learning to figure out what's causing problems when something goes wrong. Right now I've started breaking out like crazy for the first time in months, so I think it's either my rosehip oil (please no!), my tinted moisturizer, or eating too much wheat. I'm going to eliminate one at a time and see what improves the situation.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 5, 2014)

Taking omega fish oil vitamins has helped my skin a lot making it less dry


----------



## KaitlynWood (Jul 7, 2014)

Unfortunately, I didn't realize how important skin maintenance was until I was beginning to show some aging signs. I got a Photo Facial at the doctors office and i think that made the biggest difference or impact on my skin.

He also recommended I use Activ Sunscreen for daily use and I think that has helped maintain my skin to some extent.


----------



## Emma Brown (Jul 11, 2014)

Increase Vitamin C in your diet. Do wash, tone and moisturize regularly. Drink plenty of water and start your day with a cup of green tea. Get enough sleep of 7-8 hours.


----------



## CrazyHippo (Jul 12, 2014)

@@Beautiful girls Hi, I am new here also. I would be really interested to learn what your current skin care routine is, as from your descriptions it sounds as though we have really similar skin (sensitive, combo, not acne prone but blackheads, freckles). I have recently made the switch to the Paula's Choice Hydralight line, with good results so far, but I worry about my skin's tolerance ability to use PC products over the long term, as generally products with fragrance, alcohol, or very long ingredient lists (which this last one PC has) generally cause a lot of extra redness on my cheek area and I gradually become intolerant of them


----------



## CrazyHippo (Jul 12, 2014)

I would also add that numerous times I have been advised to use Cetaphil and I have used it prior to my PC switch, but I find that Cetaphil has a good, gentle cleanser, but I find their products a little too basic and as my skin is starting to age and my skin is quite fine, I don't find that Cetaphil has the ingredients to plump up the skin and improve tone and texture. It is still a very good cleanser that does not increase redness though.


----------



## mishtol (Jul 14, 2014)

It would be keeping my skin oxygen rich with squalene supplements. Other people do not like supplements yet we all should be aware of our intakes. As a matter of fact, we don't receive anymore the right nutrients in our food due to preservatives even from mere cooking. I read that from http://tgp.com.ph/blog/9-reasons-its-food-supplements/. Food supplements make up for this nutrient loss. That's when I started taking supplements and it really works cause not only was my skin glowing and supple, I also noticed that I don't get easily sick.


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 14, 2014)

extra virgin olive oil works too you know!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gingerneko (Jul 14, 2014)

Dalila said:


> The biggest difference has been just keeping a consistent skin care routine. I now wash, tone, and moisturize my face every day and night and it's really helping.


Totally agreed. Plus sunscreen. OMG sunscreen. I have easy-burn redhead skin and I live in Florida. Sunscreen is not only not optional, I keep whatever sunscreen samples I get from sub boxes in my car's console for reapplication during the day.


----------



## gingerneko (Jul 14, 2014)

sarap said:


> PaulasChoice. For me in my mid 30s and my mom mid 50s, hands down the best line either of us have tried.


I love PC, especially since their richer anti-aging moisturizer is gentle enough for my eyes! Their C Booster and Resist Serum are wonderful. My hereditary dark circles are about half what they used to be.


----------



## Animezing (Jul 15, 2014)

Korean skincare products! After trying out a few products from my Memeboxes, I'm hooked! I noticed that my skin is less red and more hydrated. :wub:


----------



## Courtnee (Jul 15, 2014)

@@Animezing, I totally agree with you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> they are really really good! :wub: :luv: :smilehappyyes:


----------



## dancersmum (Jul 15, 2014)

Here is my list:

Use sun protection every day, all year long.
Never get a sunburn.
Do not smoke.
Get enough sleep.
Do not use products that cause irritation.
Use products loaded with antioxidants and skin-repairing ingredients.
Wash face until its totally makeup free but not stripped.
Use products appropriate for your skin type; for example, creams for dry skin, lotions for normal skin, etc...
I also like to rotate my products and tailor what I need to that moment...I sometimes use a different serum on my forehead (drier) and the rest of my face...(I might use a vitamin C one on the balance.)

opps...double post lol


----------



## dancersmum (Jul 15, 2014)

...hmmmm...this is what I try to do:   


Use sun protection every day, all year long.
Never get a sunburn.
Do not smoke
Stay well hydrated
Get enough sleep.
Do not use products that cause irritation.
Use products loaded with antioxidants,  and skin-repairing ingredients.
Use products appropriate for your skin type; for example, creams for dry skin, &amp; lotions for normal skin
When I get home - wash everything of my face and then spoil it a little with whatever it seems to need.
In addition to this I change up my routine slightly to whatever my skin needs on a spot basis - for example my forehead is drier so I may use a different serum in that area and  maybe the rest of skin needs a little brightening so I may use that kind of serum on the rest of my face before I continue with moisturizer.   I also pay attention to the changes in weather...when the air seems to dry out as humidity drops I switch products before my skin complains.  I had a facial recently and was told my skin was in good shape for someone in my late 20's (ummmm I will take that since I'm actually well into my 40s).

I use a variety of products but things like cetaphil, paulas choice and juice beauty are in my daily routine!


----------



## jolive213 (Jul 17, 2014)

I'll like to update this thread.... I read an article that high dose of vitamin c can causes cancer.... so please take care and better if you consult with your dermatologist....


----------



## carolgc (Jul 18, 2014)

Argan oil and sunscreen every. single. day.


----------



## Emma Brown (Jul 21, 2014)

Here is my skin care routine:

Drink 10 glasses of water in a day.

Always wear sunscreen prior to 30 minutes when you step out in the sun.

Wash your face twice a day.

Eat more green vegetables and fruits.

(edited to remove ad/tiny URL per TOS -magicalmom)


----------



## jolive213 (Jul 23, 2014)

Natural herbal products only...


----------



## cupcakemonster (Nov 30, 2014)

It can't be any one thing, methinks. Things work best synergistically, right?

For me, it's rose water - which actualy might not do anything except make me feel like I'm swimming in a bed of roses (good for mood, good skin?) - combined with rosehip seed oil and argan oil for the winter days and rosehip seed oil and carrot seed oil for nights.

It's so, so low maintenance and my skin looks better than it has since I was 24.


----------



## Youri L Chung (Dec 8, 2014)

For me, it was SK-II Whitening/ Brightening sheet masks!

I saw those acne scars faded the day after the use.

They are expensive, but really does work for special care. 

Another, for more daily use, is this Korean cosmeceutical brand Lee Ji Ham's Tea Tree 90 Essence.

They really help soothe my breakouts and make them go away faster when I get those occasional hormonal breakouts.


----------



## Hanna Folksmen (Dec 20, 2014)

Believe it or not, vaseline and drinking a liter of water throughout the day in conjunction have made the most measurable impact on my skin, along with occasional use of Nivea (face cleanser) and Tru Visage (anti aging cream and wrinkle reducer, read the review here ) twice every other day before going to sleep. 

A moisturizer and anti aging cream is oftentimes all you need in most cases.


----------



## mariechin1234 (Jan 2, 2015)

Boadicea said:


> Vitamin C serum
> 
> I heard great things about Strivectin. They carry it at Costco.


Vitamin C keeps my skin glowing and white. It is also known to slow down aging.


----------



## blubird21 (Jan 5, 2015)

Paulas choice products &amp; listening to their weekly Q &amp; A podcast. Have learned so much about skincare &amp; what works versus doesn't work. Love their social media videos &amp; Q&amp;A.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 5, 2015)

@@blubird21 me too! I wish they would edit a little... The newest YouTube skin care vid is freaking 1hr and 20+min. Unfortunately there was only 15 to 20 minutes of info. Still I really like their "back it up with independent research" and "fragrance is not skin care" philosophy.


----------



## klt19 (Jan 6, 2015)

This is helpful. I just joined so bare with me as I'm still new to how things work. But my Clarisonic Mia 2 has really helped my skin texture, it feels better and smoother.


----------



## SaraP (Jan 6, 2015)

@@klt19 welcome! One of my favorite threads here is the enablers one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> people post great deals they find and buy.


----------



## mariechin1234 (Jan 7, 2015)

I get good skin by just reading skin and hair tips. There are lots of available information online that you can try.


----------



## mariechin1234 (Jan 8, 2015)

5 years ago, my face is full of acne. I was so frustrated not to get rid of them. One day, I read in the article that using green tea helps a lot. I also did my research and I found the Clindamycin, an antibiotic, cures acne. I use it for 3 months and the scars were gone as well.


----------



## princess2010 (Jan 8, 2015)

What worked best for me was accutane. I'm just finishing up a 7 month course and it's truly a god send. I tried EVERYTHING before from prescriptions to holistic and everything in between.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 8, 2015)

The biggest things that have helped my skin, in chronological order:


Gentle cleanser. Your face should not feel tight or squeaky clean after you cleanse, that means it's been stripped of moisture. Dove's bar soap, or any of the generic versions of it, worked well for me. I think I started using it in high school (I'm 30), and only tried something new in the last year out of boredom.
Daily moisturizer with SPF. For years I used Trader Joe's face stuff because it's not too heavy, it absorbs even if you use a ton, and it's really cheap. I started this back when I was spending $30-40 a year on cosmetics. I'm sure the moisturizer helped, but I've worn sunscreen every day (seriously, every day) for nearly a decade. My skin looks great, and I don't think that's just coincidence. Wear sunscreen, whether it's to prevent cancer or for vanity. It is one of the most effective things you can do for your skin.
Routines! I have a hard time with routines in many areas of my life, including skincare. Every time I get into a routine, my skin is great. Then I get lazy and sleep with makeup on, or go on vacation and forget a product, or whatever, and my skin does not like it! A couple days after I get back in routine, my skin is happy again. A solid routine even prevents period-related breakouts for me.
Gentle and frequent physical exfoliating: I use a konjac sponge. You could scrub a baby's face really hard with a konjac sponge and it wouldn't leave a scratch. So gentle, and so effective, they're like magic. If you're jonesing for a Clairsonic, try one of these first. It might be perfect for you and you'll have saved $100.
Gentle and frequent chemical exfoliating: BHA (breaks apart oils, so this is better for blackheads or oily skin) or AHA (breaks apart skin...sounds weird but basically this dissolves the dry flakey top layer of skin). I have dry skin but use a BHA to keep my pores clear. What is a good chemical exfoliant for one person can be painfully irritating for someone else, so be prepared to try a few things, and introduce them to your routine very slowly. My skin likes daily exfoliation, but some people do best with once a week, or somewhere in between.
Reddit. Seriously, search reddit for skincare advice. They know their skincare, the how's and why's and do's and don'ts, and are incredibly helpful.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Jan 8, 2015)

My skin has always been my biggest back and forth battle...  I was one of those teenagers who suffered from severe acne (and now bear the scars, literally) and got told that it's just a phase and my skin will clear up on it's own once I hit my 20s. LIES!! I am now 25 years old, and even though I have always taken good care of my skin, it has continued to rebel like a teenager to this day.

It wasn't until I left the city, and moved to a small mountain town that I saw any improvement, whatsoever. What was the one significant change? The _air_. That's right, the air itself appeared to be the biggest issue with the condition of my skin. I left the air pollution and traded it for clear, clean skies. Now, I realize that this isn't a practical solution, and not everyone can (or wants to) move, and I admit that I didn't give it any thought until I saw change... but it's worth paying attention to where you live and how it may be impacting you!

Even though there is no magic solution, here are some other tips I recommend:


Drink lots and lots of water. Get in the habit of carrying a water bottle (Nalgene are great!) with you at all times!
Get plenty of sleep. Beauty rest is a real thing!
Moisturize. 
Protect your skin from the sun.
Hair/skin/nails supplements are worth looking into.
Try an oil as your night time moisturizer (even with oily, acne prone skin, I swear by Tarte's Maracuja Oil)
Try to eliminate irritants (pollution, bad food, harsh products, stress, etc)

Hope this helps!


----------



## klt19 (Jan 9, 2015)

@@SaraP Thank you!  Is there anything else I should know to help me navigate on here better? Also, are there any other sites you like that's about makeup chat as well? I'm trying to find ways to share what I know to help others and gain knowledge from others!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## collegebeautybuff (Jan 9, 2015)

I would say my top two thing are...

1) Cutting out products that could dry out or irriate your skin: with ingredients such as SLS (sodium lauryl sulfate), drying alcohols (ex. denatured, ethyl), or products with heavy fragrances (my skin is sensitive as it is, and these seem to make my face look red and splotchy).  

2) Regularly exfoliating. I got a Clarisonic. I used to wash my face with my hands, and I didn't realize my face wasn't getting clean until this little tool! If it's out of your budget, and you're used to washing your face with your hands, switch to using a washcloth. Or, another favorite way to exfoliate is applying a topical BHA (salicylic acid) product every night. I use a 2% BHA liquid by Paula's Choice. It helps get off all of the dirt/makeup you missed when cleansing, and overtime can dissolve blackheads and shrink enlarged pores. Exfoliating is great, just don't overdo it. Pick a method that works for you and stick to it.


----------



## collegebeautybuff (Jan 9, 2015)

CrazyHippo said:


> I would also add that numerous times I have been advised to use Cetaphil and I have used it prior to my PC switch, but I find that Cetaphil has a good, gentle cleanser, but I find their products a little too basic and as my skin is starting to age and my skin is quite fine, I don't find that Cetaphil has the ingredients to plump up the skin and improve tone and texture. It is still a very good cleanser that does not increase redness though.


Cetaphil has a really short, basic ingredients list, which is why I believe dermatologists recommend them (less ingredients, less likely to irritate the skin). However, they don't offer benefits such as antioxidants and vitamins. I definitely think it's good to stay away from products that are heavily fragranced, so you don't get that redness. 

I personally don't see a problem with a long ingredients list--if it's well-formulated, then the amount of ingredients used shouldn't matter. If there's an ingredient in that long list that irritates you, that's one thing, but if it's just the sheer amount of ingredients listed that bothers you, I don't think you have anything to worry about. I love Paula's Choice's BHA exfoliant and i think it has really benefited my skin: made it smoother, helped control acne, etc. I've never had a problem with my skin forming a tolerance to my skincare routine, but I know skin is always changing. You have to treat the skin you have _right now_, so what used to work for you might not work anymore, if that makes sense. I wouldn't stop using a routine in fear that your skin would grow tolerant to it, but rather stop when the products aren't solving your skincare issues the way they used to.


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 10, 2015)

I think what my skin needs is to be moisturized with an oil. I really want to try Tarte's maracuja oil, but I'm looking for something less expensive. Any ideas?


----------



## subbes (Jan 10, 2015)

You can get maracuja (passion fruit) oil from other sellers, e.g. https://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/soap/product.asp?product_id=OILMARACUJAEXPBR243


----------



## collegebeautybuff (Jan 10, 2015)

lindzebra said:


> I think what my skin needs is to be moisturized with an oil. I really want to try Tarte's maracuja oil, but I'm looking for something less expensive. Any ideas?


You can get pure maracuja (passionfruit) oil in places like Whole Foods for half the price! I really like it.


----------



## ParadiseLost (Feb 3, 2015)

An organic and Mediterranean (sugar free, dairy free, alcohol-free and soda free) *diet*,

daily (stress-reducing) exercise, antioxidants/*anti-inflammatory* supplements and a *consistent organic skin care routine*.

(*I also have never smoked and never _ever _skip *sunscreen*.)


----------



## Lin1018 (Mar 1, 2015)

jolive213 said:


> We all know, vitamin C is good for skin... but earlier I hear that vitamin c may causes cancer....
> 
> it is true?


Highly unlikely if taken as a tablet.   If you are still worried read this http://www.cancer.gov/cancertopics/pdq/cam/highdosevitaminc/patient/page2


----------



## ParadiseLost (Mar 17, 2015)

Alcohols can dry out and damage skin (actually speeding up the breakdown of collagen in the skin) and many facial products contain this.  So it is best to go organic and look for products that are alcohol-free and are in gel or cream form (foaming cleansers can be too drying).

Same goes with toners and moisturizers - alcohol-free only!

If your skin is dry, opt for more cream or oil-based cleansers.  (If you have combo or are acne-prone, stick to gel cleansers).

Over-exfoliating can also be damaging, as well as over-scrubbing, and any facial products with coarse texture or beads (they actually cause microscopic tears in your skin).  So stick to gentle products and don't overdo it.

Retinol is one of the most recommended anti-aging ingredients, however some people's skin is too sensitive to use it.  (There are many products which contain retinol, however most of them also contain a lot of chemicals and fillers, so I personally would not use them.)  Antioxidants like green tea, astaxathin, Vitamin A and C are all great for fighting free-radicals (which lead to premature aging.)

Be sure to wear sunscreen every single day (even if it's cloudy).  And always moisturize (under makeup and before bed).

Keeping hydrated (with water, green tea, coconut water) and eating healthy are also important in having vibrant skin.  ( **Consuming too much sugar makes your skin's collagen break down faster. ) 

Consume more water-rich foods (fruits and veggies) as well as dark leafy greens.

Lean protein also helps keep skin (and hair) strong and healthy.

Also be sure to include healthy fats and oils (like those found in fish, avocados, walnuts, and olives) to keep skin supple, as well as Vitamin D (helps your skin retain moisture, along with omegas).

Hyaluronic acid is another important ingredient that can help skin looking young and healthy. 

Products I use/recommend:

Sunscreen: 

- Eltamd UV Clear SPF 46

Moisturizers: 

- Earth Science's Fragrance-Free Almond Aloe moisturizer (day or night)

- Oshiglow's oil-free Hyaluronic Acid moisturizer (day or night)

- REN's Evercalm Global Protection Cream (heavier cream suitable for drier skin types) for daywear, under makeup

Cleanser:

- Eilieen Mai's Salicylic Acid gel cleanser (if you are still prone to breakouts)

- NYLSkincare's Rose Water face wash (very mild, gentle cleanser; non-exfoliating)

- Detox Charcoal Cleanser by HolisticOrganics (etsy)

- deliziososkincare's Watermelon &amp; CoQ10 cleanser

Toners: 

- deliziososkincare's Green Tea toner

- deliziososkincare's Watermelon &amp; CoQ10 toner

- Derma E's Age-Defying Toner with Astaxathin and Pycnogenol

- Astara's AHA Nutrient Toning Essence Lotion

- Aphrodite's Aloe &amp; Olive oil toner (if your skin is dry)

- SilkNaturals' AHA and BHA toners

I also recommend checking out Gabriel Organic's organic skin care products, as well as The Body Deli's, and the organic FacenEarth skincare line (etsy).

Consider incorporating facial steaming into your skin regimen (a couple times a week) to really help open up and cleanse your pores.

Keeping the air in your home clean (with an air purifier or houseplants) also helps your skin.  (Avoid being around smokers, as second-hand smoke can also cause premature aging.)

Daily supplements:  Green tea, ginger, vitamin c, astaxathin, resveratrol  and a hyaluronic acid supplement. 

Drink with plenty of water.  And never, EVER skip sunscreen.

While much of skin's aging is predetermined by genetics, we can control the environmental factors (photoaging) and how we treat our skin. 

So always be gentle and take time to invest in the right products, lifestyle and regimen.


----------



## mishtol (Mar 19, 2015)

Before, I was stressed all the time due to work and school papers, but when I've decided that exercise should be a habit, it made a huge impact. My daily routine is a 30 minute cardio vascular workout three hours before I sleep. I've read from http://tgp.com.ph/blog/medicine-for-fever-exercise-helps-sleep/ the correlation between exercise and sleep. Exercising keeps my body warmer by 2 degrees and after this, my body's going to cool down and that's the perfect time to sleep.  I run and bike a lot now. I sleep longer thus, resulting to natural and highly restorative rest. It's hard when I started but when I see how I am now. I'm glad I've embraced it. I always get compliments on my glowing skin.


----------



## Ashley Calisto (Apr 8, 2015)

"... one of the biggest causes of aging is oxidation of the cells. That's why antioxidants are so important for the body and skin. Based on that, I think topical antioxidants like vitamin C could be helpful."

In my experience using a Vitamin C serum as well as Argan Oil has been the most effective for my skin as I reach my 30s. I like to use Vitaminc C serum in the mornings and Argan before bed, give it a try.


----------



## morganaloredana (May 20, 2015)

Belif's "the true cream moisturizing bomb" has made a big difference in my skin. adequate moisture = so important.

everything i use is for a purpose and actually works! 

check my routine out here

(link removed)


----------



## Colombianaqueen (Jun 12, 2015)

I have tried many different products for so long. With SomaLuxe Argan Oil, I've seen the MOST results in the QUICKEST amount of time. My skin is clear, soft, and my pores are basically invisible. I can use it on my hair too!!!


----------



## Dakota Sanchez (Jun 13, 2015)

My skin and my girlfriend's skin have been dramatically changed by a relatively new line called Hush &amp; Dotti. Simply put, we both have tried everything out there. Nothing worked. Till I saw a girl on their Facebook page and purchased their kit. Since doing so I'm 4 weeks in and have amazing clearer skin. 

So that's made the most dramatic and uplifting difference in our lives.


----------



## AliceieRodriquez (Jun 24, 2015)

Once I used my mum's moisturizer for about a month without thinking of the repercussions. That's what makes my skin very dull and I could feel that the skin was sagging.


----------



## happytogetehr (Jun 25, 2015)

deasiajohnathan said:


> Just try to establish an effective skin care routine: wash, tone and moisturize


Simple words but true, I also do in this way.


----------



## pinkytrendy (Jun 25, 2015)

A simple skin care regime worked well for me. Running 2 to 4 times a week really improved my skin - elasticity and glow wise. I also very much look forward to the exciting Way skin care device (Indiegogo) in a few months! It's an elegantly-designed gadget that  analyzes the skin to give suitable skin care advice as it monitors the humidity and UV levels of the environment that the user is in. Cool, I know!


----------



## mkajordan (Jul 30, 2015)

The most dramatic difference in my skin was made with using the right makeup for me. Also, learning how to use the colors correctly with my look. It is hard to find the right makeup for your skin and look, but I have found great success with Mary Kay. Their blog have the best advice for any skin condition and any look. 

**admin removed links**


----------



## MartinNathalie9 (Aug 27, 2015)

I think the biggest difference for me has been switching to an SPF moisturiser, using it daily as part of my skincare routine. I was a bit late on properly taking care of my skin in the sun, but the summer just gone has been a huge change for me and my skin feels much better.

I've tried a few, but my favourite is named Self Defence with SPF30, which I now use everyday anyway. The added level of protection was very welcome, but I don't suppose I'll get much use out of it in the next few months!:

http://www.templespa.com/skin-care/day-night-moisturisers


----------

